

Ask HN: Should PR agency be an option to get your growth hacking viral? - linux_devil

We have been trying different growth hacking techniques but out of 5 attempts only 1 was covered by tech blogs and media in 2012 , later when we tried to mail the tech blog writers we didn&#x27;t receive any reply. How to hack in this situation ? Of course one option is to spend on PR Agency . Is there any other alternative?
======
benologist
Is your perfect, ideal, dream audience tech blogs? Are they literally the best
source of new customers for your company?

If they're not, and that's almost 100% of the time, you should forget them and
look for the best places to spend your time and energy pursuing.

1000s of pageviews from techcrunch/hn/etc may only be 10s of potential
customers for your industry or niche, and _then_ you apply your funnel and
don't really have anything at all when the dust has settled.

So I would say it's worth hiring PR people to help you if:

1) the audience is your ideal audience

2) it will land you 100s of new users because of 1)

3) those 100s of new users can absorb the cost of reaching them

------
njay005
You should have a story to tell. a story worth sharing makes the basis of
growth hacking(without paying anyone)

